# Can't run simulator and HelloWorld sample



## jcbodnar (Aug 7, 2007)

Per the docs here on the tivohme sourceforge site, I'm trying to run the simulator and the HelloWorld sample. But I'm getting an error:

$ java -cp simulator.jar:samples/samples.jar com.tivo.hme.sim.Simulator com.tivo.hme.samples.hello.HelloWorld
java.io.IOException: Operation not permitted

(I can't post the full error message because the forum is saying I can't post URLs and I guess it's treating package names as URLs.)

I've tried running as root as well. Here's my Java version:

$ java -version
java version "1.5.0_11"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_11-b03)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_11-b03, mixed mode, sharing)

Is the documentation wrong or am I missing something?


----------

